# questiopns about conventions



## Cute_Wolfy (Nov 5, 2009)

1)which are the 5 biggest furry conventions?
2)do they always happen in one place? or they move from place to place?
3)where the most conventions take place?
i intend after i finish high school to move to america to study game design, so i would like to know where conventions take place and if possible move somewhere that i will be close to university and close to a furry convention


----------



## Istanbul (Nov 6, 2009)

WikiFur is down, so I can't get you a comprehensive list, but I know that AnthroCon, Midwest FurFest, Further Confusion, and Furry Weekend Atlanta are among the largest furry conventions out there. Mostly they stay in one city, though sometimes they move from hotel to hotel due to issues that creep up (and AnthroCon changed cities some time ago).


----------



## RailRide (Nov 6, 2009)

(1) http://en.wikifur.com/wiki/List_of_conventions_by_attendance

(2) They try to stay in one location. Moving typically happens only when they outgrow their existing facilities.

(3) http://greenreaper.co.uk/wikifur/ConventionMap.html

---PCJ


----------



## GreenReaper (Nov 6, 2009)

Just remember, conventions come and go, though more the former than the latter - by the time you get there, a new one may have started one up in the area. 

Also, transport is relatively cheap, and if you save your money you should have enough to fly to one even if there is not one nearby.

Presuming you're talking about computer games, my personal suggestion would be to study computer science in general, or at least in a mix rather than having a dedicated computer game design course. See here for some other advice.


----------



## Cute_Wolfy (Nov 7, 2009)

thanks a lot for the info, especially for the map. 

yes, i ve seen this guide, but i prefer to study something i like and something that is  interesting.Game design was the job i liked to do. if i cant find game designer job from the start(90% possibility) i can start from qa(game tester)


----------



## Lycwolf (Nov 14, 2009)

Don't limit yourself to the big cons. The smaller ones can be very fun for their own reasons. The big ones can be overwhelming sometimes.


----------

